# Moldy Marijuana - What can I do with it?



## doped909 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hokay so this is my dilemma; I have about a quarter that I grabbed about a month ago. For unexpected reasons I took a break from smoking and during that time I left the pot in a ziplock bag in a damp room, I know newbie mistake not to open it enough. Now the pot tastes like crap and has white mold on most of it. I realize burning it will get rid of the danger but it still smokes like crap.

Anywho I was wondering what is the safest, way to recover this thc. Should I try to make some hash from it or should I grind it down and make some tincture? 

What are your opinions??


----------



## Budsworth (Aug 18, 2008)

I've never tried to cook or smoke moldy bud. It could make you very sick.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 19, 2008)

try making some hash


----------



## CheefinLikeAnIndian420 (Aug 19, 2008)

watch out with the hash though, could be mold instead of trichomes unless you do a water method, which could be iffy....sell it to someone you hate and call it white widow


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 19, 2008)

I would say you should toss it. The mold that grows on bud could potentially be very harmful. Just have to take it as a loss...thats just my opinion though.

Heres a link actually that talks a little about it.

http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_writings3.shtml


----------



## yoyogrow (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree with Cheefin and think you should just sell it to someone you dont like.


----------



## doped909 (Aug 25, 2008)

I went ahead and made a little bit of hash. Didn't smoke very well and was just all around crap and I tossed it no biggie.


----------



## filgr (Apr 26, 2013)

ah, this thread is from years ago. anyway, i grew my own stash last year and stupidly cut it fresh and stored it fresh in a jar, took off for two weeks, got back and noticed white fuzzy growth and majorly bad smell. stash was damp, funky smelling, awful. i was not happy. i thought about throwing it out but thought hmm, year's worth of work, don't give up so easily. so i laid it out in a wide bowl, let it dry for two weeks, and noticed an improvement. i started to smoke it and it tasted really terrible, and it gave me a cough for the day. i didn't realize it was mold actually, and i've just now learned that stash gets mold. anyway, i've still been smoking it, for a few months now, and it actually tastes fine now and i don't get the cough anymore. maybe the mold just dried up and went away. well, probably not, but at any rate i haven't had a nasty lung infection, nothing like that, no flu, no ER visit, no black lung from the coal mines. i'm probably not allergic to mold. i would say it's absolutely not a good idea to smoke moldy pot, because maybe you're allergic to it, you know, and you wouldn't know until it was too late, but of course, if you want to risk it, and i know what it's like to not wanna throw it out, i can say i've been ok, and i think also because you burn it, you probably burn up any mold spores, so they'd never take root anyway, know what i mean? i will absolutely dry it better next fall


----------



## sunni (Apr 26, 2013)

i think youre fucking crazy for ingesting mold.


----------



## technical dan (Apr 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think youre fucking crazy for ingesting mold.


I agree, for ingesting an unknown kind found on bud anyway

Yeah you would burn up spores but not necessarily everything else in there that can hurt you, I/we have no idea what kind of mold that is and so there is no telling what compounds are in it ...... which could (partially) survive combustion/ vaporization that happens in a bowl, after all THC makes it through the fire and into the lungs

If you see mold when drying cut that shit out immediately and keep an eye on the remainder of the nug(s) while they dry


----------

